# Air cooled n00b



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

I picked up this 71 square on ebay earlier in the week and went and got it yesterday. it has dual carbs and a swapped out tranny with a shifter with really nice short throws that seems to be geared for the highway... third gear likes to get up there. Anyway, it drove the 140+ miles beautifully while doing about 70 the entire way. I don't know what engine it is because I couldn't find it but I'll make sure to look it up maybe.
Thought I'd share some pictures.

















































And yes, I was kidding about the engine. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by RafCarre12 at 12:30 PM 4-17-2010_


----------



## Sebeck1 (Nov 4, 2001)

see sig.


_Modified by Sebeck1 at 7:13 PM 1-27-2008_


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

Glad to see it's home!!! Congrats again!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

so awesome raf.


----------



## Logik (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (eggman95)*

Can't wait to drive it







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dacolino (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: (eggman95)*

Sweet, cant wait to see it slammed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sgtpeppper11 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (dacolino)*

amazing!!!!
great addition to your family haha.
how does lady like it???








cant wait to see this at par!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cheney (May 29, 2006)

i love air-cooleds, congrats man


----------



## silverGTI182 (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: (Cheney)*

woo woo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jasonsp6 (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: (silverGTI182)*

Congrats on your purchase. It looks like a clean car.


----------



## Hammersmith (Feb 26, 2005)

Congrats bro! I got some cinder blocks and plywood....LET"S JUMP IT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Robman (May 8, 2005)

Nice! It looks great.


----------



## yellowaudi24psi (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: (Robman)*

pretty crappy purchase


----------



## dinamik2.0 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (yellowaudi24psi)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dr. Shakalu (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Air cooled n00b (RafCarre12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RafCarre12* »_










That MKIV (sitting on "Gangster Hubs") on the right ruined this picture.


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Air cooled n00b (Dr. Shakalu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dr. Shakalu* »_
That MKIV (sitting on "Gangster Hubs") on the right ruined this picture.

Gotta have a reliable parts runner.... You should know....


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: Air cooled n00b (Holden McNeil)*

Thanks for the nice comments. I can't wait to start working on this thing! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwpunk (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: Air cooled n00b (RafCarre12)*

Looks good man, keep us updated!


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: Air cooled n00b (vwpunk)*

Finally cleaned out the garage enough so it fits in there.







It won't be sleeping outside anymore.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

isnt it great when the older car gets the garage?
nice find, it looks real clean


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

nice ! 
Im not usually a fan of late model squares , but that one sure is clean, nice find 
time to lower it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (-DOOMED-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-DOOMED-* »_time to lower it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x1000


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

Definitely lowering it, maybe not this but next weekend, i'm going to be hitting up Harry's U Pull it on Saturday morning to see if i can pick up any cool bits and to drop off some wheels I'm selling. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zylinderkopf (Sep 6, 2003)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

mk2's are for suckers anyway


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (zylinderkopf)*

Went to Harry's U Pull in PA and picked up some 5x205 steelies to play with. Hey, you can't beat wheels for $6 a pop!


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RafCarre12* »_Went to Harry's U Pull in PA and picked up some 5x205 steelies to play with. Hey, you can't beat wheels for $6 a pop!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Now it's time to get them powdercoated.....







http://www.trgcoating.com


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

I'm thinkin mirror red... thoughts?


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RafCarre12* »_I'm thinkin mirror red... thoughts?

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

It was nice out today so I thought I'd start er up and drive around the neighborhood. She purred as much as a car with a busted muffler can purr after warmed but it was a rough start but that will be addressed soon enough. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

Updates?


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

BAH!
I pulled the rear carpet on it today. I knew there was going to be rust but I found a little more than expected. Not terrible overall for knowing that the liner was holding moisture. The pictures look worse than it really is. There are two spots that are going to need to be welded.
On to the pics...
So as soon as I pulled the mat and padding, I knew I was going to have a fun morning...









So there are three areas that need to be addressed. The big rectangle is just an area that is really soft. I managed to poke through the metal with a screwdriver in that areas that are solid red.








Close up of the upper right part with my key to give reference. Keep in mind that half of that hole is supposed to be there
















And around the engine cover...









Since cleaning up that part didnt take all that long, and since the rear seats were already off, I went to work on that part of the pan. Here is what I found after removing the battery and seat belts:









And this is what it looks like after a somewhat thorough going over with the wire brush attachment to my drill:









All in all, it was just about what I expected. The battery tray, although obviously rusted, is solid. I took a chance and put 200lbs of sexy on it to test it out. It held up just fine.








Next steps: 
Remove the front seats and carpet and go at it some more.
I already have the paint on anti corrosive coating stuff. Its not POR15 but I did a little bit of research and this stuff is supposed to be comparable. We'll see!
On other notes, the new ignition components came in the mail today and I have a lead on a stock 1600 to rebuild. This is great because it means that I'll be able to keep the current engine in the car all summer and take my time on the rebuild!!!


_Modified by RafCarre12 at 7:43 PM 2-9-2008_


----------



## FatboyOverthrow (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

ahh, that's the northeast for ya... 
the good news is that it doesn't look too bad... seems like (mostly) surface rust. A good sand/bead blasting will clean that right up.
Just... uh... don't get any in the engine... or anything that moves for that matter.


----------



## JohnA1 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: (FatboyOverthrow)*

very very nice, what size carbs are those?


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (JohnA1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnA1* »_very very nice, what size carbs are those?

you know what, i have no idea! I haven't dug into the engine at all. lol n00bs


----------



## dinamik2.0 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (JohnA1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnA1* »_very very nice, what size carbs are those?

They're bigger than the turbo on his MK4.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (dinamik2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dinamik2.0* »_
They're bigger than the turbo on his MK4.









This is true. They're almost as big as the paper-weight you are wacking off to as well.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

So i did a little carpet yanking today. I drove about an hour and a half each way to pick up some new shinnies...


----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

looking good raffles!


----------



## Logik (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (eggman95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eggman95* »_looking good raffles! 

X2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (Logik)*

Nice wheels!!!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## T.Pego (Aug 29, 2005)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

siiiiiiick... can't wait to see the final product http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (T.Pego)*


_Quote, originally posted by *T.Pego* »_siiiiiiick... can't wait to see the final product http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It wont be long. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: ()*

Getting there...


----------



## dinamik2.0 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: () (RafCarre12)*


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (dinamik2.0)*

So the PO had an alarm put it the car. It was the Avital 2100. I didn't plan on using it so I decided to take it out. The gas gauge and the turn signals were also not working so I thought I'd clean up the wiring a bit. Long story short, I've removed the alarm, the gauges and turn signals now work... (and here is the punchline) the car won't start. To be clear, the when I turn the key to accessories, everything turns on properly but when I crank it, nothing happens. So I need to reconnect the wire(s) that would have gone through the alarm that didnt not allow the car to be turned on while the alarm would have been going off.
The problem is that, I don't know which wire that is. There are two wires that was left disconnected that weren't already disconnected... Two of them are the hot/switched wires red/yellow, the white one was disconnected previously and the purple wire is spliced into a white wire under the dash so that left the two brown wires.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

And some good news...
So I started ripping the tape off... and removed the splice that had the red and yellow power wires pictured previously. The were just wrapped and taped.








Found some more ugly splicing but at least they soldered the one connection to the main live wire (upper left of the picture)








After removing the add on fuse block... the reason why the starter would do nothing when I cranked it. the main power to the starter was spliced and tabbed and was plugged into the alarm.








So I took the splice out... I still need to is to weld and heat wrap the red wire with the black stripe and heat wrap the other wires that were spliced and I should be all set. The red and yellow wires are the power supply to the radio, which I'll deal with later.








And here it is almost done!


----------



## sgtpeppper11 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

nice progress!!!
wat kind of carpet you putting in??


----------



## Cheney (May 29, 2006)

you just cant give up on the old ones, keep up the good work, itll all be worth it in the end
and let me know if you need any help, i should be done with school by mid may


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (Cheney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cheney* »_you just cant give up on the old ones, keep up the good work, itll all be worth it in the end
and let me know if you need any help, i should be done with school by mid may

Just in time for the engine work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

So according to FedEx, UPS and the USPS... I'm due to get a mess load of parts within the next few days. This is going to make for a busy weekend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RafCarre12* »_









You have really nice hands... Ever consider becoming a hand model?


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_You have really nice hands... Ever consider becoming a hand model?

No, I missed the Planet of the Apes remake.


----------



## 86westy (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

Keep up the good work. 
I'm sure there is one of these out there for your model. I blew it up and made a poster out of it for the garage wall. Makes things real easy. This one is for type 1


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (86westy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *86westy* »_Keep up the good work. 
I'm sure there is one of these out there for your model. I blew it up and made a poster out of it for the garage wall. Makes things real easy. This one is for type 1.

Good idea on creating a poster!


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (buggyman)*

Thanks for links (both of you) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (sgtpeppper11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sgtpeppper11* »_nice progress!!!
wat kind of carpet you putting in??

I'm still not 100% sure. I'm leaning towards getting oatmeal or similar light carpet with a little bit darker surround color. Kinda like this...


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

So its a snow crappy day out so I needed an indoor project...
So the sliders that came on the driver's seat looked like this...








Initially, they don't look that odd unless you know what one of them looks like... but when you look at the other side... its kind of obvious...








Yes, the PO welded about a 3" piece of diamond plating to raise the seat. I'm not a tall guy (5'9") but that still made me twist my neck a little while driving so that wasn't going to stay...
So I was lucky enough to borrow a friend's punches (thanks Ant) to take the seats apart. Each of the handles have an 1/8" retaining post in them.








So I took both seats apart, wired brushed the loose crap on them and hit them with some textured spray paint... It didn't come out too bad at all.



























_Modified by RafCarre12 at 1:04 PM 2-22-2008_


----------



## 86westy (Jun 23, 2007)

good stuff.


----------



## silverGTI182 (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: (86westy)*

Looks good Raffy! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

Hell yeah!!! No more schoolbus seating for you!!


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*









FedEx just showed up too but that stuff is for another day. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

I see you made a purchase from there scratch and dent sale....


----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*


























































that is all i can say...awesome build


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (jazzcat2001)*

had a few mins before dinner...


----------



## dinamik2.0 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (dinamik2.0)*

So this morning's "project" was to test fit the Porsche turbo (7 slots) on the car. I bought 4 to 5x130 adapters and the appropriate lugs and so on. The front wheel went on just fine and looks pretty good. The rear adapters are hitting the rear brake drum retaining bolts however (they're allen headed). I know I could probably take the adapters to a machine shop to have small wells drilled out to accommodate but I was thinking that perhaps there was a source for flush mount versions for the brake drums. As it turns out, since the bolts are on perfect opposite sides of the brake drum, one of them is right in line with an existing hole that one of the newly patterned bolt goes into.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

So after finding out that those bolts aren't really needed, I went and tried to take off the bolts... only to find out that I don't own a 6mm hex socket so I make my way down to my hardware store and pick up a small set... happy camper... so I get home and spray the bolts with a little WD40 type stuff... have some lemonade, play with the pup a little... I go back and the first one comes off like a drunk sorority girl's panties. So I'm happy... go release the e-brake... spin the drum around so the other bolt is TDC... I start to turn it and slam! I ****ing punch the ground... stripped head!!! So I hammer in a screwdriver to see if that will loose it... nope. I'm pissed at this point so I go have another lemonade... I call a couple of friends to see if they have any magical advice... they all laughed. (****ers) so I went and got my trusty drill and took off the bolt, whacked the head with a hammer and VICTORY!
In this picture, you can see the hole in the bottom hole and the trunk of the other one still in the hole... I figured I'd just as well leave it in there so it is still doing its job of indexing the plate as Russ explained in the previous post.








So the adapters I got from CIP went on very quickly...









So why are you going through all this dumbness to run adapters instead of re-drilling and replacing things? Well, I'm lazy and I've run adapters in my other car (that has about 5x time HP) without any issues.
So the wheels that are going on are Porsche Turbos A.K.A. 7 slots. They aren't refinished yet but this was just a test fit so I could see what size tires I am going to want to run. They're 16x7 and 16x8 with et53.
There is maybe 1/8" poke on the front wheel... nothing the fender roller won't be able to take care of easily. I think the wheel is turned a little even. The tire is 205/55/16.








Here is the 3/4" (maybe 7/8") poke on the rear wheel. The tire in the picture is 225/50/16... I doubt I'll go that wide with the actual wheels but I think they look pretty cool.








The car is still at stock ride height so I took pictures of the fender gaps...
Out front... a little over 3 inches:








In back... about 2 /14 inches:








And for the last picture... if anyone asks you how 225 series tires on 8" wheels look like on a square, here you go:










_Modified by RafCarre12 at 6:45 PM 2-23-2008_


----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

lookin good so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by eggman95 at 7:02 PM 2-23-2008_


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (eggman95)*

Negative camber is your friend... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_Negative camber is your friend... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The independent rear suspension won't let it go all cambered though. It'll keep the camber in check.


----------



## Cheney (May 29, 2006)

looking good, now just imagine if it was one of the bolts holding on your adapters that was stripped


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (Cheney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cheney* »_looking good, now just imagine if it was one of the bolts holding on your adapters that was stripped

I hate you


----------



## Cheney (May 29, 2006)

hey, it happened to me
i should bring the bolt the next time im at PAR, kept it as a memento for victory in battle


----------



## Uncalm (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

¡Estas llantas son muy grandes!


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (Uncalm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uncalm* »_¡Estas llantas son muy grandes!

maybe.


----------



## sgtpeppper11 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

loooking good, raf!!! i want a ride in this thing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (sgtpeppper11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sgtpeppper11* »_loooking good, raf!!! i want a ride in this thing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

zang


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

All the girls wanna ride the fatty!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

Update for Sunday: I didn't even look at it today. I spent a big chunk of my day at my buddy's garage pretending to help him on his project mk1.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (buggyman)*

I did help em some but nothing worth talking about really... I just got home from work, I'll play around with some small stuff tomorrow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cheney (May 29, 2006)

Bump
anything new, what happened with the adapters?


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (Cheney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cheney* »_Bump
anything new, what happened with the adapters?

Yeah, I just ordered some 15x1,5x28mm with 17mm heads to crank em down. The stock lugs are 19mm thus too fat for anything I have to fit within the adapter to tighten them properly. Also have new metal on its way for above engine flooring. Also have stock front door glass waiting to be installed... work has been keeping me really busy though. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## LelloBeetle (Feb 14, 2001)

Raf - I had no idea you got this but saw the link in your sig. Congratulations! It looks great.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (LelloBeetle)*

Laura! Hi!!! How are you and Michael doing!? Any plans for coming up for any shows this season?
So a quick update for everyone else... I haven't really been doing a heck of a lot since its end of quarter at work and it gets crazy. I did manage to do a little work on the rear cargo area this weekend.
























So the bad metal has been trimmed and the new metal has been trimmed a little and all the well welds have been drilled out. I'm hopeful to have the new to me bits installed within the next couple of weeks. 8) 
And before I forget, it turns out that, for Porsche applications, the adapters from CIP1 *do* fit the stock 19mm heads... unfortunately, the socket needed to fit said OEM bolt doesnt. This is due to the proximity of 2 of the holes to the lugs that attach to the adapter itself. So what do you do? Either find a place that has 14M 1.5 bolts with a 17mm head (Although H&R used to make them but no longer you can have the wrong kind shipped to you by Eurosport - Ask me how I know - I'm kidding, Ivan and Hubert have been awesome sorting this out). Another option is to trim each bolt to a smaller size so a thinner socket fits in the hole or C (which is what I had done) is to trim a 19mm socket in width to fit. A local machine shop charged me $30 to do it which was a deal considering that bolts from CIP were going to be close to $70 before shipping.
So now that I can properly fit the spacers, tire shopping time.










_Modified by RafCarre12 at 8:19 AM 3-18-2008_


----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

Nice progress so far. What machine shop, place near you?


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (eggman95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eggman95* »_Nice progress so far. What machine shop, place near you?


Yeah, in Paterson... Its owned by a Russian couple, cool people. Let me know if you want their info, I'd be more than happy to send some business their way. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 86westy (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

Good stuff man. I got the new Rancho Prostreet trans in the beetle the other day. Today I slapped on a new set of P/C's and buttoned the motor all back up. I'll throw the motor in tomorrow morning and take it for a shakedown run/ring break in.








the wife will be glad to have her kitchen table back lol


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (86westy)*

Looks good!
Here are some pictures of the spacers/ground sockets and whatnot.


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

Great success!!


----------



## Logik (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

Coming along great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flatlackie (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (Logik)*

wow good work raf http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cheney (May 29, 2006)

looking good, keep it going
and i see you have a socket to fit now


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (dinamik2.0)*

doesn't look bad at all Raf. are you bringing it to par this thurs?










_Modified by mikebbugn at 8:33 PM 3-18-2008_


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (mikebbugn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikebbugn* »_doesn't look bad at all Raf. are you bringing it to par this thurs?









Nah, it's not going to be out til she's nice and ready.


----------



## a2gtinut (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

why not getting some POR15?


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (a2gtinut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2gtinut* »_why not getting some POR15?

Because the Eastwood stuff is moar bettarz!


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (a2gtinut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2gtinut* »_why not getting some POR15?

because the rust was gotten too poor too try to riding safety in the futures. I'd think that it was the correct things to does for the car two.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*


----------



## a2gtinut (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_Because the Eastwood stuff is moar bettarz!









tried Eastwood in past and it did not work


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (a2gtinut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2gtinut* »_
tried Eastwood in past and it did not work

u tried wrong then


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

you finally found the mirrors http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (mikebbugn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikebbugn* »_you finally found the mirrors http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yeah, they're flat4's though (repros). Oh and a little pshop inspiration...


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

is that a white roof look you are going for or is it just sun light?


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (mikebbugn)*

Its a white roof. That won't happen this year but its free to do in photoshop.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

Saturday morning...
Option A) Work on the car.
Option B) Help lady with the house chores.
Option C) Brooklyn Brewery for all day drunken debauchery.
...this isn't a tough one.


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RafCarre12* »_Saturday morning...
Option A) Work on the car.
Option B) Help lady with the house chores.
Option C) Brooklyn Brewery for all day drunken debauchery.
...this isn't a tough one.

Get cuttin so i can get my tools back


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

Small update: Ordered the exhaust and tires today. Picked up the ISP West over the top setup. The nice thing about this setup is that the muffler hangs above the coupler and not below thus leaving a lot more clearing when lowering the car. These are actually ISP's pictures but I'll have mine up by the weekend hopefully. 
Also ended up getting Falken Azenis for the 7slots, I really hope they fit the way I want them to fit. I'm going to be running a 205/40's in front and 215/50's in back... the slots had 205/55's and 225/50's originally and they fit okay but I'm hoping I went short enough on the walls to avoid rubbing issues. I'm hoping the back will stretch a little so I can drop the car the way I want.... Inevitably, the fenders will be rolled.
A buddy of mine is going to give me a hand with stripping and polishing the wheels (thanks Ant) which is great because it frees me up to keep doing the metal work on the pan. Hopefully, with his (and other's) help, it'll be ready for ShowNGo on the April 13th.


























_Modified by RafCarre12 at 10:50 PM 3-24-2008_


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RafCarre12* »_Its a white roof. That won't happen this year but its free to do in photoshop.

























nice choice for the exhaust http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nothing like new parts


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (mikebbugn)*

*Today's Update:* Since the new exhaust is on its way, I thought I'd remove the old one. The muffler itself was more hole then muffler so I just chopped it off instead of trying to deal with rusty bolts. All the bolts are gone but I think the PO had the heater pipes welded together so I'll deal with that on the weekend.









And I also cut off a little more of the rusted out pieces. Rough shaped the hole up some too. I think I am going to need to box in underneath where the new to me pieces and the existing part of the car is going to meet... that would make me feel better about the work. 

























Oh and if anyone can help me fill these holes, it would really be appreciated. I don't think this hatch is original to the car so I'm not exactly sure what part number I should be looking for.


----------



## silverGTI182 (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

no, ur mom...I'm diggin' the pipes Raffy. What do you think those holes in the hatch were for?


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

maybe it was the VW 1600 emblem Raf...


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

maybe, my bday is April 14 ahem.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

Here is what I got done today...
The "Shop"








Took the underbelly pieces off








Cleaned up the top end some too. Its getting a little closer to the shape I need to fit into the car.
















Saving all the scraps for the support angles I'll need to make








And the trusty assistant ever so photogenic








I'm hoping to be doing the test fit this weekend.


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice write up you've got going here Sir


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (mikebbugn)*

Thanks Mike!
I'm actually working on the rear floor pan right now but this came in the mail and just had to post a picture of it. THREE WHEELIN!!!!


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

This is the BEST rust prevenative you can get. I've used the rest and they aren't that great. Wipe it with acetone and apply. None of that other prep crap to buy.

http://www.rustbullet.com/Prod...e.htm
And since you are running seven slots I thought I'd share what I did to mine. Polished the lip and painted vw nimbus grey with clearcoat.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (air skooled)*

Looks like good stuff. I'm going to try my luck with the Rust Encapsulator from Eastwood. I already bought the pre-wash stuff so we'll see how it goes. 
Your wheels came out awesome looking! I thought about doing the same thing with mine but in black maybe and even did a quick Photoshop of it but it was meh.
I was thinking about a similar look for my Jetta but I ended up selling the wheels. Here is what it looked like:








What car are those going on anyway?
I was going to go with a similar look on the mk4 but I ended up selling the wheels.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

Okay, this is what I accomplished today. I removed the plate that would regularly face the engine. It must have had a million and a half spot welds (what a pain in the ass!). I also trimmed some of the bits off of the "horns" and ground down the spot welds both on the lower part of the donor piece and the upper part of the car.








This is a better shot, you get a really good idea of the piece that is going to line up with the engine cover surround...








The pile of "scrap" is getting bigger and bigger...








If I can get my hands on the flange tool, I think I'll be able to have this ready for welding by next weekend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Oh and the obligatory assistant shot as she sniffs the fattie...










_Modified by RafCarre12 at 5:50 PM 3-31-2008_


----------



## Uncalm (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

This thing isn't done yet?


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RafCarre12* »_Your wheels came out awesome looking! 


Thanks. I don't own them anymore. They were on the vorsche before I painted them. I tried for a long time to sell them but couldn't. As soon as I painted them they sold. As far as I know skidmark still has them.


_Modified by air skooled at 9:21 PM 3-29-2008_


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (Uncalm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uncalm* »_This thing isn't done yet?









I hate you Richardo.
_______________________________
On to today's update...
So it being Sunday, I didn't really feel like cutting any metal. Frankly, I'm getting kind of bored with grinding down the donor piece so no progress there. I did change the oil of the Jetta this morning and cleaned up around the house... this was until about noon or so. It was nice out and I wanted to do something so I decided to tackle the one piece glass.
So I get myself organized and start by removing the door panel. I fully expected to see a finely hacked inner door... I wasn't wrong...








After looking at that picture, I'm sure most of you that have opened a door panel in the past are asking yourselves... is that an F'in piece of wood! To answer your question...








Ingenious, it was used to stabilize the bottom of the single piece rails or whatever that would be called.
Not to be downplayed, notice the craftsmanship when attaching the door handle mechanism...








Does anyone want to buy a single piece kit? I'll include the wood block at no extra charge.

















Now that the 1 piecer was out of the car, I went ahead and installed the outer and inner scrappers. Although frustrating at first, I figured out that it worked well if, while sitting in the car, I held onto the scrapper with my right hand above the door while using my left hand to push the clips in by running it inside and up to the window sill.








They aren't by ANY means mint but I can take care of that in the near future.... or not.








After that, I slipped on the wing glass, slipped in the new to me main glass piece and attached the regulator. Once that was done, I cleaned it up a bit and that was that. 








Not too terrible for about 2 1/2 to 3 hours work for never having done it before. I left the door panel off the car so I can fix some of badness and to rustproof/reinforce the hacked up metal at the same time I treat the floors, which should be within the next couple of weeks.










_Modified by RafCarre12 at 3:34 PM 3-30-2008_


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

A piece of wood in the door... that's a first...


----------



## Dr. Shakalu (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*









You have really cute baby feet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (Dr. Shakalu)*

Small update today: The tires arrived!








Here is a pic of the fronts which are going to be going on the 16x7" wheels.








And the rear which are going to be mounted on the 16x8" wheels. The fenders may need to be rolled a bit so the roller is standing by. I may also need to shave down the upper bracket for the bump stop but that is okay too.








And last but not least, I purposely ordered these so there would be some difference in tire wall sizes between front and back. Hard to believe but that is only a 2" difference.








And a picture of the tread pattern








The wheels are being stripped and polished as we speak. I'm hoping they are done by next Thursday (the 10th).


----------



## 86westy (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

Nice man! The weather's been crappy around here, and I work out of a driveway, so it's slow going.


















_Modified by 86westy at 6:58 PM 3-31-2008_


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (86westy)*

hey zach, someone stole your rear apron.


----------



## 86westy (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RafCarre12* »_hey zach, someone stole your rear apron.









It's removable, which makes it wayyyyyyyy easier to pull the motor. Like it's not already a ten minute job haha. Now it's like 4 an a half.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (86westy)*

Damn thing finally arrived!!!!









And the exhaust is scheduled to be delivered tomorrow... things are coming together!


----------



## memnuts (Mar 23, 2000)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

Nice to see you finally makeing some progress. And i have to say your oh so small compressor is so cute, but I am sure you used to hearing that from most woman about your tools








Love,
Sugarbewbs


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (memnuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *memnuts* »_Nice to see you finally makeing some progress. And i have to say your oh so small compressor is so cute, but I am sure you used to hearing that from most woman about your tools








Love,
Sugarbewbs
















Too bad its going to come to a screeching halt, the weekend's weather doesn't look good. In the meantime, courtesy of type3selecta:


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

Got here! Its going in storage like all the other parts until that floors are done.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (joormom)*

So I'm working on the metal flooring today and I decide to take a break and go look at the car. I'm looking at the engine looking for the engine number and oddly enough, it starts with a Y... hmmm, I wipe a little grime off and find a nice big GEX logo on it. So of course, I come on here and find all of the "awesome" reviews of GEX products. I know that the engine has been in the car for at least 5 or 6 years. It's running great (as little as I've driven it because I parked it shortly after buying it to start the work) but I have a feeling it won't be in there to see it's 7th birthday. I'm looking to beef the engine up a notch or three for next season.
Updates on the metalwork to come a little later.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

So the rain stayed away and it turned out to be an awesome day.
I started out with this. I managed to remove the big support bracketing on the far side of the picture and the support piece in the middle.








With those gone, it was time to cut off the main bracket from behind the rear seat. I found this lovely rust...








After lots of trimming, although far from done, the donor piece will sleep in the car for the first time.
















And the pile grows...








I'm actually really glad that I haven't thrown any metal out. I'll be using the panels on the upper left hand part of the picture to make a backing plate for the rear seat area. The rust was a little worse than expected and I needed to cut the hole about 3 inches bigger than the donor piece. 
Onward!


_Modified by RafCarre12 at 8:16 PM 4-5-2008_


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear about the GEX crap - guess you'll be getting the new motor sooner then you thought! The donor piece looks awesome sitting in there!!!! Can't wait to see it all welded up!!


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

Its not terrible. I mean, the engine has been running well when I've driven it. Time will tell I guess. I should be doing most of the mock up/flaning today. I still need to fully flush out how I'm going to support the area behind the rear seat support frame. I might need you to make one of those t-shapes from your welding class.


----------



## sgtpeppper11 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

really thorough build thread, raffie!! :]
and haha at doc's comment about your shoes lol








cant wait to see this thing on the road!!


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (sgtpeppper11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sgtpeppper11* »_really thorough build thread, raffie!! :]
and haha at doc's comment about your shoes lol








cant wait to see this thing on the road!!

Haha, me neither. I was shooting to have it completed for SnG but it doesn't look like it's going to be done in time. The carpet kit won't get here for another couple of weeks. I might bring it out as a project anyway since the rough part of the panel repair is over. 
_________________
Today's update...
The donor piece is all mocked up. Fits like a glove! and not the OJ type either... After flanging and punching out the holes for the well welds, I went ahead and treated the underside with Rust Encapsulator. Here it is still a little wet. I'll wait til tomorrow to apply it to the top-side.








I cleaned and prepped the lower metal piece as well.








And the rear upper area in the background.. again, still wet.








And started to put a coat on the area behind the rear seat.








Unfortunately (or very fortunately) I needed to cut a little more of the pan than expected. You can see that there is going to be a gap in between the donor piece and the existing good metal. You also note the little bit of sag on the middle piece there. Thats sagging because its originally spot welded on a piece of metal that had to be removed. My idea is to weld in an L bracket upside down on the inside the main rails effectively giving that piece a lot more support than the two spot welds and give me a backing to fill in the gap.
I'm just glad its finally ready to be welded in. 8)


_Modified by RafCarre12 at 3:36 PM 4-6-2008_


----------



## sgtpeppper11 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

"fits like a glove and not the OJ type either"







good one.
looking good raffie!


----------



## Cheney (May 29, 2006)

OOOOOoooOOoooOOOoo








haha page five is mine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_Get cuttin so i can get my tools back
















I'll only need them for when we its lowered and the shinnies are put on. There is that one bracket that needs to be shaved down/trimmed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NastyJettaNza (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

o0ooo build thread


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (NastyJettaNza)*

um uh - make sure you can weld through that stuff g-money....


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

The plan is still to clean the weld areas down to metal. I'll get the dimensions for that bracket tomorrow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

oo that exhaust looks awesome! coming along real nice raf!


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (eggman95)*








nice work Raf http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (mikebbugn)*

Thanks Enri and Mike...
Installed the passenger side's door glass today. Its in but the window isnt cranking right... I'll work on it some more later. The passenger side scrapper made up for how easy the driver's side went in. :lol: 








Possibly welding the rear pan part on Saturday (depending on the weather). Here is where it sits right now. It still needs some sanding off of the anti-rust stuff where its going to be welded but there it is... nice and snug.








I'm taking Sunday off from working on the car and hitting up SnG in Englishtown on Sunday. Swap meet!


_Modified by RafCarre12 at 5:03 PM 4-10-2008_


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

Its crappy out and work owned me so I only managed to start the clear coat stripping on the 7slots...








You can see the 150 "tooth" in this picture...








So I'm going to shoot for a 1000, maybe 2000 grit, shine for these. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## Cheney (May 29, 2006)

i like the rough brushed look


----------



## Cheney (May 29, 2006)

mas picturas porfavor


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (Cheney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cheney* »_mas picturas porfavor


Today's rain held out so it was full on welding day. Welded in all of the holes on the new pan and the support brackets behind the seats. Although there is still considerable amount of work (grinding and fabbing a brace for behind the seat to seal out the elements, I'm very happy with what got done today. 8)








This needs a bracing to be welded in but I haven't made it yet.








Needs some grinding but otherwise came out awesome (for the first time doing it)








And the rear shot where the bracing needs to be welded on... once I make it.








I'm glad I have friends that know how to weld... and have portable setups. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cheney (May 29, 2006)

YAY PICTURES
this is a lot like a MKIV thread, except for the words, the only ones ever typed there are "lower it"
but anyway, looking good


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (Cheney)*

nice progress.


----------



## wahlers (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

looks good Raf. It was nice meeting you today at sng... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cheney (May 29, 2006)

happy birthday


----------



## LelloBeetle (Feb 14, 2001)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RafCarre12* »_Laura! Hi!!! How are you and Michael doing!? Any plans for coming up for any shows this season?

Hey - sorry for the delay. We may be moving to Pittsburgh
this year with Michael's job. If we do then I'd be able to 
attend more shows! I can't wait to see the development on 
your T3!


----------



## air skooled (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

Sanded my fuchs up to 2500 grit. The finer you get the scratches the less work you will have polishing. Got the sandpaper here since most body supply shops don't carry that fine of paper plus they want too much $$$. http://www.onlineindustrialsupply.com/index.html
Polishing is much easier and faster using this system. No more buffing wheels and compounds for me. The microfiber cloths make a huge difference. 
http://perfectpolish.com/KitsandComponents.htm
Went from this to this. These wheels were never polished from the factory which makes it even harder to get a shine.


----------



## sgtpeppper11 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (air skooled)*








nice job on those rims!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif awesome progress raf, sucks that i couldnt find you an emblem at SnG.
ill still be on the lookout


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (LelloBeetle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LelloBeetle* »_
Hey - sorry for the delay. We may be moving to Pittsburgh
this year with Michael's job. If we do then I'd be able to 
attend more shows! I can't wait to see the development on 
your T3!









anyone got a list of shows in or around pittsburgh?


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (sgtpeppper11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wahlers* »_looks good Raf. It was nice meeting you today at sng... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Nice meeting you too Buddy. I'll bug you if I have any engine questions!

_Quote, originally posted by *LelloBeetle* »_
Hey - sorry for the delay. We may be moving to Pittsburgh
this year with Michael's job. If we do then I'd be able to 
attend more shows! I can't wait to see the development on 
your T3!









Oh nice! It will be nice to see you and Mike in the fold again Laura!

_Quote, originally posted by *sgtpeppper11* »_







nice job on those rims!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif awesome progress raf, sucks that i couldnt find you an emblem at SnG.
ill still be on the lookout









x2, those wheels look great! Oh and don't worry about the emblem, I think I finally found the right one.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

Saturday update... 
bought a cheap grinder at HF, face shield and ear protection and went to town on the welds...








Two hours later, I was all done grinding and after cleaning up the area with that marine clean stuff, re-painted the pan with the rust control paint stuff. It still needs another coat but I felt like I needed to cover up the bare metal.








Here are the up-close shots of the seams...
















Not too shabby for never done this before. I plan on letting it sit overnight before applying the brush on seam sealer.
The support bracket for behind the seat still needs to be welded on. Once that is done, the dynamat goes on... part of me wants to leave the pan exposed to show off my hack work but nah, it'll be nicer when its nice and quiet.


----------



## memnuts (Mar 23, 2000)

Pookey
Don't seam seal anything yet I will come over and clean up some of the grindingThat stuff (an look much better with alittle more time_and finess


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (memnuts)*

any updates?


----------



## dinamik2.0 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_any updates?


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_any updates?

Not yet. I'd be polishing some metal interior pieces right now but some douche canoe keeps "forgetting" to give me my polishing kit. (that was today's reminder).


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

Small update today. More to come within the next few days.


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

Those wheels are sexytime! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_Those wheels are sexytime! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

We's gonna blind peeps mein!


----------



## dieselgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RafCarre12* »_Small update today. More to come within the next few days.

















Oh I do like!!!! Nice work.


----------



## Cheney (May 29, 2006)

purty


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (Cheney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselgirl* »_
Oh I do like!!!! Nice work.

Means a lot comin from you! 

_Quote, originally posted by *Cheney* »_purty

They're almost too purty for the car they're going on.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (hate you)*

All welding should be done by tomorrow. I'll be able to coat the rest of the pan with the rust treatment stuff over the weekend and the exhaust and dynamat/carpet will start to go on during the week. Oh and now that I have the tires mounted, I'll finally lower it.


----------



## Cheney (May 29, 2006)

MOAR pics


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

Horray for a welding party today! w00t!!!


----------



## sgtpeppper11 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

yayyy this beast is that much closer to being drivennnnn http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

shotgun!!!!


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (sgtpeppper11)*

Luckily, the weather held off and my buddy Nick was able to finish the welding of the rear flooring gap. Here he is in action...








Since we had daylight, we decided to do a little lowering. We managed enough time to only do the fronts but I'm happy with the results. This is what it now looks like with the stockers. It is a 2 spline drop on the inners.
















Oh and since it was low, we couldn't help but to test fit the shinnies. I am very happy with the drop. Although it looks to be more, the gap is about an one inch. The pictures were taken with the camera practically on the floor so it is a little misleading. The wheels/tire combo is a 205/40-16 on a 7" wide wheel.
















Good day.


----------



## Cheney (May 29, 2006)

looking good, and be happy for nick


----------



## littlehandegan (Sep 19, 2007)

Looks sweet!!! Did you do the polishing on the porsche wheels?

Jack


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

ooo, nice havnt seen this thread in a long time


----------



## NastyJettaNza (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

hurry up


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (NastyJettaNza)*


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RafCarre12* »_








now slamm it!!!


----------



## 86westy (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

MS Paint bitches


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (86westy)*

Haha


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

much better


----------



## Birdcager (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

I haven't the faintest clue how to do any of this stuff, but it's soo interesting to read! I'm loving the way things are looking, too! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (Chutzler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chutzler* »_I haven't the faintest clue how to do any of this stuff, but it's soo interesting to read! I'm loving the way things are looking, too! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Thanks! And so you know, I didn't have the faintest clue of how to do most of this stuff before I started either.








Had a few minutes during lunch today...
















Don't know if I'm keeping the eyelids yet.


----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*


_Quote »_I kinda like the eyelids


----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_now slamm it!!!

Amy won't let him.


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (eggman95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eggman95* »_
Amy won't let him. 

You gave up your aircooled card - no more wise remarks Mr......


----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_
You gave up your aircooled card - no more wise remarks Mr......









haha that's only a rumor.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (eggman95)*

Enri 0 - Nickie 1


----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RafCarre12* »_Enri 0 - Nickie 1

i know


----------



## Cheney (May 29, 2006)

will it be at par this week somehow??


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (Cheney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cheney* »_will it be at par this week somehow??

yes, in spirit.


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looking good raf.....NOW SLAM IT


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (mikebbugn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikebbugn* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looking good raf.....NOW SLAM IT









Thanks Mike... and I hate you.


----------



## dt83aw (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

subscribed!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (dt83aw)*

It was nice out and I forgot to measure the gaps between the wheels and the top of the arches so I went at it.
It looks a little ridiculous right now. Haha!








Mad rake s0^








So here is the back with a piece of 1" square tubing for reference. A healthy 3" gap.








Yup, 27" off of the earth.
















And the front, 23 1/2" off of the earth...
It was nice out and I forgot to measure the gaps between the wheels and the top of the arches so I went at it.
It looks a little ridiculous right now. Haha!








Mad rake s0^








So here is the back with a piece of 1" square tubing for reference. A healthy 3" gap.








Yup, 27" off of the earth.
















And the front, 23 1/2" off of the earth...








...which makes the 1" square tubing _just_ fit the gap








And to FINALLY answer the question of how 8" wide wheels fit on the back of a fattie square. I like the stance since it IS a RWD car after all.








Nothing a good rolling of the fenders can't fix.
















I was originally thinking that I was going to lower it 1 inner spline in back but, according to someone else's estimates, that would lower the back end about 2 to 2 1/4 inches versus an outer spline which would lower it 1 3/4 to 2 inches... I think this may be the way to go. :181_blue:
...which makes the 1" square tubing _just_ fit the gap








And to FINALLY answer the question of how 8" wide wheels fit on the back of a fattie square.








I like the stance since it IS a RWD car after all. Nothing a good rolling of the fenders can't fix.
















I was originally thinking that I was going to lower it 1 inner spline in back but, according to someone else's estimates, that would lower the back end about 2 to 2 1/4 inches versus an outer spline which would lower it 1 3/4 to 2 inches... I think this may be the way to go.

















_Modified by RafCarre12 at 9:19 PM 5-8-2008_


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

i should be taking deleivery early next week on my square. its gonna be as low as i can go.
do you drive or plan to drive as a dailey?


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_i should be taking deleivery early next week on my square. its gonna be as low as i can go.
do you drive or plan to drive as a dailey?

Nope, the Jetta pictured up there is my everyday car, this is going to be a weekend/gtg/go to shows type of car. I'm not dumping because I have to park it in the garage for insurance purposes and the pitch on my driveway > me.


----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

Bam!


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (eggman95)*

I hate it.


----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RafCarre12* »_I hate it.









i hate you


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (eggman95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eggman95* »_
i hate you









Lies.


----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RafCarre12* »_
Lies.

I know, I <3


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (eggman95)*

i kinda link th sport rake you got.
mine i think im still gonna go lower.

hey how did you get the fat chick icon in the top corner of your pics?


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: Air cooled n00b (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_i kinda link th sport rake you got.
mine i think im still gonna go lower.

hey how did you get the fat chick icon in the top corner of your pics?

I like it too cuz its ridiculous but it is most likely going to end up with a 1" gap in front and about 1.25" gap in back to look proportionally correct.t It should look something like this:








And I resize the pictures in PhotoShop so I drop in my little logo in all my pictars. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

.....


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

Yeah, tucking the rears is going to be a little tough...


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

hop!! 
whats it accually look like now?


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_hop!! 
whats it accually look like now?

Not yet.








*Today's update:*
I kinda slacked off today so I didn't get a heck of a lot done. I seam sealed all the joints of the pan graft and let it sit for a few hours before reapplying the anti-rust black stuff on all the joints and on the floor of the entire car. I tooled around for a couple of hours while THAT dried, then added a second coat... After a couple of hours of TV and Super Crazy Guitar Maniac Deluxe 3, I went back to the garage and started applying the sound deadening tar sheets. 
The wheel hump sure is a pain in the ass to form out of a flat sheet!








This is where I stopped. I still need to do the engine cover and the front wall but that is for another day since I had to stop working because my trusty assistant was sprayed by a skunk... anyway, here is where I stopped off.


----------



## Cheney (May 29, 2006)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (Cheney)*

Since it's Mother Day today, I only put in a half day. I finished sealing up the area under the rear seat where the new (to me) metal joins up with the old.








Once dry, I stuck on the sound deadening stuff. I went with a double thick layer. I may put more on but I ran out of time (and patience) for cutting the little pieces to make it fit nicely.








Also did the front fender well area. I think I got a little bit of a tan working in there.
















And two month's worth of work so far to fix up this formerly rusty ass floor and it's going to be covered up by carpet.


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

you should put your fat chick logo on your seats or maybe on the center caps of the wheels


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (mikebbugn)*

i cant wait to get my sqaure out to the garage... i gotta go... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

_Quote, originally posted by *RafCarre12* »_Small tires up front and big ass ones in back looks stupid. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

truf http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_
truf http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Quote, originally posted by *Sebeck1* »_Thanks for your opinion champ. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_i cant wait to get my sqaure out to the garage... i gotta go... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Where is it now? pm some pictures.


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

its still out at the PO garage. im heading out there today i think ill get some new pics if he brought it out front.
i gotta clear a spot for it in the garage. i tried yesterday but to many BEERS got in the way.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*


_Quote, originally posted by *trutribunal2g* »_its still out at the PO garage. im heading out there today i think ill get some new pics if he brought it out front.
i gotta clear a spot for it in the garage. i tried yesterday but to many BEERS got in the way.























Get to it!


----------



## trutribunal2g (Jul 2, 2005)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

got a trailer now i need a truck and its mine!


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (trutribunal2g)*

Today's update since it was nice out.








I made a quick video for the exhaust.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOSvovgSl18


_Modified by RafCarre12 at 10:48 PM 5-13-2008_


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looks good raf http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif bring it to chilis tomorrow


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (mikebbugn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikebbugn* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looks good raf http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif bring it to chilis tomorrow 

Haha! Its not quite ready.


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

it runs right?

throw a milk crate in there and hold on


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (mikebbugn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikebbugn* »_it runs right?

throw a milk crate in there and hold on









x2







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wahlers (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (mikebbugn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikebbugn* »_it runs right?

throw a milk crate in there and hold on









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







I've been drivin mine without a starter... I just make sure I park it on a hill. Good thing the driveway has a downward slope...


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (wahlers)*

LOL - I'll have the car out the day after its ready to be out.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

Put a little time on the car today. Went to Lowe's and bought under-carpet padding. Installed the carpet behind the rear seat, the wheel well humps and the area where the heater tube comes into the main cabin. 
The padding under the engine compartment is more of a rubber that's called anti fatiguing something or other. The nice thing is that the carpet lays nice and flat.
















No more progress til next week. Some friends are getting married tomorrow.


_Modified by RafCarre12 at 5:39 PM 5-17-2008_


----------



## 86westy (Jun 23, 2007)

Wow! Looking really nice bro, keep up the good work.


----------



## Cheney (May 29, 2006)

looks good, so whats next on the list of things to do?


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (Cheney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *86westy* »_Wow! Looking really nice bro, keep up the good work.

Thanks.


_Quote, originally posted by *Cheney* »_looks good, so whats next on the list of things to do?

None of it is completely done and none of it is being done in order really so its all going to be done relatively at the same time. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

Better pic


----------



## kooldub (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

looking really good... keep up the work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif can't wait to see a pic of that hipsquare cruzin' down the blvd


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (kooldub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kooldub* »_looking really good... keep up the work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif can't wait to see a pic of that hipsquare cruzin' down the blvd

















Going to try to lower the rear today after work.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

I'm tired so I'll just post pics on this one.
















































Rear top fender arches are 22" from the earth. The fronts are about 1 3/4" higher with the current wheel setup. Good thing I'm going with the hideous big wheel in back and small wheel up front.


_Modified by RafCarre12 at 11:47 AM 5-23-2008_


----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

Camber! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (eggman95)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eggman95* »_Camber! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









x1000 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## memnuts (Mar 23, 2000)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

I want my 15mm socket and new lug wrench back now that your done


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (memnuts)*

And with the slots...
































Its nice and level but I _may_ lower the front another spline.


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

Before...








After....








The goal...










_Modified by Holden McNeil at 1:44 PM 5-23-2008_


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

Okay, tweaked the front a little... looks better.
















So this is 3 inners in front and 2 outers in back... i may have to raise the back some though.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (memnuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *memnuts* »_I want my 15mm socket and new lug wrench back now that your done









Hehe, I'm not done yet... the more I think about it, the more I think I'm going to raise the back a notch.


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

cut the bumpstop brackets off the front beam,ditch the shocks, lower the front more call it a day. 
I drove my 69 daily without shocks , so youll be fine or you could raise the back, bu wheres the fun in that?


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

looking real good raf!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (mikebbugn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-DOOMED-* »_cut the bumpstop brackets off the front beam,ditch the shocks, lower the front more call it a day. 
I drove my 69 daily without shocks , so youll be fine or you could raise the back, bu wheres the fun in that?

I like the front the way it is. I may cut the bumpstop brackets anyway for a little more travel though... we'll see. The rear is definitely going up. Its just a matter of how much... I'd like to raise it about an inch at most.

_Quote, originally posted by *mikebbugn* »_looking real good raf!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks Mike!


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

a little more interior work...
















There are the cables that need tucking away and a few things here and there but its not looking too bad.


----------



## JohnA1 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 86westy (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (JohnA1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnA1* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (86westy)*

I know its blasphemous but I had to raise the car... funny that it looks exactly how I originally wanted it to look... I was contemplating lowering the rear about 2/3" but the I couldn't get the inner splines to disengage... It's tucking about 1/2" of tire in back and its just flush with the meat in front. I think it looks pretty good though... I'm happy.


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif not bad at all http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (mikebbugn)*

Got home kinda late from work so I only had time to put on the other two wheels.
A little subtle camber on the 1 spline lowering...

















Sexy butt shot...








And the model face stance...


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

So the big question remains... can u get it out of the driveway??


----------



## thomaschh (May 30, 2006)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

That's clean! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Well done, nice work.


----------



## dbspeed1 (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

Nice work Raffy, looks like I tawt you all my tricks. Here are some updates on my 63 Rag http://www.thesamba.com/vw/for...52205


----------



## Cheney (May 29, 2006)

it looks nice, hows the motor and driving situation


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (Cheney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_So the big question remains... can u get it out of the driveway??









Yes, the front actually clears by about an inch or so. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *thomaschh* »_That's clean! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Well done, nice work.

Thanks Tom, I used the PhotoShop auto soap and clay bar.










_Quote, originally posted by *dbspeed1* »_Nice work Raffy, looks like I tawt you all my tricks. Here are some updates on my 63 Rag http://www.thesamba.com/vw/for...52205

Looking good Davie!

_Quote, originally posted by *Cheney* »_it looks nice, hows the motor and driving situation

The engine is a pile but it runs purdy good. Its need a valve adjustment and for the new bits to be installed.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

Little short video: http://smg.photobucket.com/alb...e.flv


----------



## dinamik2.0 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

Awesome job Raf http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
...that video sucks btw.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (dinamik2.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dinamik2.0* »_Awesome job Raf http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
...that video sucks btw.

Haha, here is a better one...
http://youtube.com/watch?v=8lAQTTkJuuw


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

car looks awesome raf http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the 2nd vid also sucks


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (mikebbugn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dinamik2.0* »_Awesome job Raf http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
...that video sucks btw.



_Quote, originally posted by *mikebbugn* »_car looks awesome raf http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
the 2nd vid also sucks









Thanks! and yes, I hate you both.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

So tomorrow is the first show the square will be attending. Ordinarily, if someone was to be attending their first show, it would be a day for a full detail... but it wasn't. I spent the large majority of the day putting this up...
















It is 14' wide by something just short of 40' long... but the rough framing is done, the holes are dug and ready to be inspected. I think the rest of it is also going to go pretty quickly. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Birdcager (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## memnuts (Mar 23, 2000)

*Re: (Chutzler)*

Lulz why do I see headlines in the paper "Deck collapse in Glen Rock". I hope you have the permits and a lelluva lot more supports to the ground going in. That thing looks shady








Oh where is my lug wrench and 15mm socket


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (memnuts)*

So the square's first show... the Litchfield Bug In... 2008.

We got there around 9:30 or so and take the first parking spot in the t3/t4 class.









Hmm, I'm the only one here and it started to rain a little... but its okay, they hooked us up with a sweet spot.








So finally! another t3 shows up, a ground up restored 65 that was minty fresh, gorgeous car.








I had a few fans too.







A mess of people were asking if it was on bags due to the lack of fender gap... one guy even asked if i trailered it when I told him i lived about 120 miles away.








So then came the judge... who gave me a **** about it being so low... haha... 








The one other car in the class was a 411 that was as original as you could get... down to the owner. SUPER clean car. You can kinda see it there in the background... I didn't take any pictures of it because I think they're butt ugly.








We left the show before awards were announced so I know the square got at least 3rd place








Nice rolling shot thanks to the hendogg...








All in all, super chill show, good food selection, great atmosphere. The square rode awesome. I highly recommend this show to anyone that is tempted to make the trip to CT. The next show is in August sometime.


----------



## -DOOMED- (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

the judge gave you hell for it being low? 
shoulda told that cat is a 4x4 by other peoples standards of low, but i gotta say good deal on the drive up , and the car looks damn good on the 928's 


_Modified by -DOOMED- at 9:00 PM 6-15-2008_


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (-DOOMED-)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-DOOMED-* »_the judge gave you hell for it being low? 
shoulda told that cat is a 4x4 by other peoples standards of low, but i gotta say good deal on the drive up , and the car looks damn good on the 928's 

Thanks. He kept making snide remarks about it... I guess he was into stock-ness. 
Oh and








not to bad for little slow aircooled.


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

89mph Indicated = 47.6mph on the GPS


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

Your car came out awesome, the show pics are great. I'll admit, I am a little jealous. My Bug that I got around the same time you got this thing is still at the body shop. Get it back late this week, then off to June Jitterbug in Niagara Falls in just 6 days. It's not quite the hands-on amazement your car is... but it'll be good for me.








Bottom line, you ish rocks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 86westy (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (Shaka)*

yep yep. mad props to the quality and tomeframe of the build. the square looks awesome bro. that last pic was ganked for my collection haha. I can't wait, I transfer in 2 weeks and will finally have a garage to work on the beetle in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cheney (May 29, 2006)

nice pics raf


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (Cheney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cheney* »_nice pics raf

x2
Get her ready for the Cult s0n! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


----------



## Birdcager (Mar 26, 2008)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

Too much yum. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (Chutzler)*


----------



## eggman95 (Dec 4, 2002)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

i know where you bought that antenna ball!


----------



## silverGTI182 (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: (eggman95)*

it looks super long in the last one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (silverGTI182)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverGTI182* »_it looks super long in the last one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

[creep]why thank you[/creep]


----------



## pags16vgli (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

looks awsome cant wait to build an air cooled of my own http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (pags16vgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pags16vgli* »_looks awsome cant wait to build an air cooled of my own http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks Mungo. I imagine a ratted out pile of rust holding hands with something nasty under the hatch. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pags16vgli (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RafCarre12* »_
Thanks Mungo. I imagine a ratted out pile of rust holding hands with something nasty under the hatch. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

something like that


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (pags16vgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pags16vgli* »_
something like that









He means a sleeper stupid...


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

...just whoring out the pic a little.... too much.


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

fkkn A!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pags16vgli (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (mikebbugn)*

sooooooo sweet


----------



## mk3gtigirl (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

classic raf


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (mk3gtigirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3gtigirl* »_classic raf









hi brit


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RafCarre12* »_
hi brit

You buy the alternator kit yet?


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_You buy the alternator kit yet?

No. I'm going to troubleshoot first.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

Went to a Show-n-Shine hosted by the CJVWS at a local shop... here are some quick pics...


----------



## Rafcarre112 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

So the car is up for sale. 
If anyone is interested in it shoot me an im (aim) @ RafCarrera12.
Looks like a Miata will be my next car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (Rafcarre112)*

Or a Corrado... the longer it's been sitting undrivable the better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cheney (May 29, 2006)

are you seriously getting rid of it? why?
but i do love me some corrados and gen 1 miatas good selection for the next project


----------



## pags16vgli (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (Cheney)*

miatas are gay build a carrado but it is you raf after all


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (pags16vgli)*

rolling shot!

click for biggar 


_Modified by RafCarre12 at 10:55 AM 8-1-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

*FV-QR*

VERY nice Raf!!! I didn't know it was your car!! I saw it at Waterfest when you were bullshtin under the tent with Heather. I love it!!


----------



## sgtpeppper11 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

yeh i took that picture


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

This thing still run?


----------



## wahlers (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

Raf you should bring it to MOGTG tonight... I'd bring mine, but I don't think I could push mine that far. 
Nick, does yours still run? I gotta see it in person!


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (wahlers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_This thing still run?

Hate.

_Quote, originally posted by *wahlers* »_Raf you should bring it to MOGTG tonight... I'd bring mine, but I don't think I could push mine that far. 
Nick, does yours still run? I gotta see it in person! 

MOGTG is a tough drive for a work night... what's going on with your bug?


----------



## pags16vgli (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*



RafCarre12 said:


> Hate.
> they all always hate


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (pags16vgli)*

Possible winter mode... hmm


----------



## pags16vgli (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

looks good


----------



## Shaka (May 20, 2001)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

Forget winter mode... I dig those more than the Porsche wheels. I'd rock those 24/7/365!


----------



## wahlers (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RafCarre12* »_
what's going on with your bug?

Starter problems... too lazy to f- with it right now. Dad and I are trying to put his '53 ford farm tractor together for a big show this weekend... Then I tear into the bug. New wiring harness, brakes, some interior work, front end body work, motor... you can see where this is going!








Car looks great though! I can't wait to see it up close. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: Air cooled n00b (RafCarre12)*

I know it is a really simple thing to do but I thought I'd put together a quick 'how to' for the my fellow new people.
This is what your generator looks like all put together and fully hooked up to the wiring. There are three wires, red (power), green (to the regulator) and brown (the ground).








First step is to disconnect your battery which I'm not going to take a picture of because this post is already ridiculous. Once the batter is unhooked, disconnect the three wires. 8mm socket and a phillips head screwdriver.








I had to remove the coil because the bracket it is sitting on blocks the left generator bolt. 10mm socket.








The bracket. You may or may not have this same bracket... mine doesn't look like it came with the car but it does the job.








Next, the bracket is now removed and is time to loosen the bolts that hold down the generator itself. 13mm socket does the job.








This is the guy we want to change, the generator brush, this is what it looks like installed.








And this is what it looks like when you remove the small flat head screw and remove the brush by releasing the tension on the spring (on the right and pulling it out. You can use the nail on your pointer finger to release the tension.








There are two brushes on the generator so you'll need to spin it around to get access at the lower one. There is no need to remove the generator belt. Use two hands to slightly pick up and spin the thing.








Once you swap out the second brush, work your way backwards for assembly. And that's that. These are what old vs. new brushes look like.


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

wow - the old one was seriously worn! Nice work Raf! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pags16vgli (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Air cooled n00b (RafCarre12)*

you suck you jackas*


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: Air cooled n00b (pags16vgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pags16vgli* »_you suck you jackas*









wachootalkinboutmungo???


----------



## wahlers (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: Air cooled n00b (RafCarre12)*

Car looked great on Sunday, Raf... I guess you made it home ok?
I picked up a new hood for my bug... I'm gonna shoot to get it driveable for Oct. 19th at englishtown.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: Air cooled n00b (wahlers)*

Thanks Buddy, and thanks for the offer!
GET IR DONE!


----------



## oleg_8831 (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: Air cooled n00b (RafCarre12)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RafCarre12* »_Possible winter mode... hmm









Biter...


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

If you and I drove VWs in the 70s this is what our street would look like....


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

man....how did I miss this 10 page thread.........that metal work WAS a superbitch ..... jesus there are a ton of spot welds there...... interior came out sweet as hell man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sgtpeppper11 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (goosler)*

comfy too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (sgtpeppper11)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goosler* »_man....how did I miss this 10 page thread.........that metal work WAS a superbitch ..... jesus there are a ton of spot welds there...... interior came out sweet as hell man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I told ya it was... it took me forever to split that piece. Thanks!

_Quote, originally posted by *sgtpeppper11* »_comfy too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You are only saying that because you http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif me.


----------



## pags16vgli (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

whats up next for the square ?


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (pags16vgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pags16vgli* »_whats up next for the square ?









Its getting the steelies back on it and waiting for me to do a tune up.


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RafCarre12* »_
Its getting the steelies back on it and waiting for me to do a tune up.









and fix the charging system
and do the valve adjustment
and fix the reverse lights
and install the visor
and.. oh forget it...


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_
and fix the charging system
and do the valve adjustment
and fix the reverse lights
and install the visor
and.. oh forget it...

= tune up... reverse lights are for







s


----------



## pags16vgli (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*








^^^^


----------



## wahlers (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

Bring it by my place sometime... I'll fix the backup lights for you. I'm an electical expert now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (wahlers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wahlers* »_Bring it by my place sometime... I'll fix the backup lights for you. I'm an electical expert now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Do you want to fix my "loose wire" in the charging system too?


----------



## wahlers (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

Sure, but my car is equipped with an alternator, not a generator, so I'm not making any promises.


----------



## LittleRob (Dec 20, 2007)

Looks really good. You spent some time on this bad boy. Hope this isn't rude but what is lets say an estimate of what this car ended up costing you to buy/fix? Thinkin of getting one. Trying to figure out what I would be getting myself into.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (LittleRob)*

Roughly 6k to 7k. It should be cheaper for you to do since you are on the west coast though. You should easily find a nicer car starting out for the same price as I would out here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## myimola (Jul 5, 2007)

lovely lovely


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I have been thinking of buying an aircooled for a while now. This definitely makes me alot more interested. 
Excellent job raf!


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (oopseyesharted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oopseyesharted* »_I have been thinking of buying an aircooled for a while now. This definitely makes me alot more interested. 
Excellent job raf!

Thanks man, and yes, do it up!


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I am working on a trade now.
I hope it works out.
I need to be back in a beetle. I sold mine last fall have missed her ever since


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (oopseyesharted)*

This project has stalled....


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

updates raf!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## InSaNeBoY (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RafCarre12* »_Oh and








not to bad for little slow aircooled.


----------



## wahlers (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (InSaNeBoY)*

any updates lately?


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (wahlers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wahlers* »_any updates lately?









Nope. No updates other than 'no update'. I used up my self-appointed budget for 2008. Soon enough


----------



## wahlers (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

I feel your pain... I'm at my limit right now. The parts I ordered from BFY back in September are finally in the mail. (WTF!?!?) so hopefully I will have the motor back in and all the wiring back together before christmas.


----------



## pags16vgli (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (wahlers)*

raf i got your new square for ya


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Air cooled n00b (RafCarre12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RafCarre12* »_










remember to line up the dot on your strap with the line on your genny
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## acetate909 (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RafCarre12* »_










this shot is awesome


----------



## misha misha (Mar 14, 2008)

i love it sir! very tasteful


----------



## jamdub (Aug 1, 2007)

thanks for the inspiration sir. can't wait to get my square lookin that good.


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

makes me want an aircooled badly...


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re:*

Thanks again guys. My 'fun car stuff' fund has been replenished for 2009 so I'll be updating this pretty soon. The majority of the plan is going to be underneath (engine/suspension) work but I'll be sure to have a little fun with the looks of it too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Re: (RafCarre12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RafCarre12* »_Thanks again guys. My 'fun car stuff' fund has been replenished for 2009 so I'll be updating this pretty soon. The majority of the plan is going to be underneath (engine/suspension) work but I'll be sure to have a little fun with the looks of it too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

WOOO!!!!!!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pags16vgli (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Holden McNeil)*

enough talking more doing


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Re: (pags16vgli)*

I dunno which dies quicker... this thread or the charging system on the square....


----------



## pags16vgli (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_I dunno which dies quicker... this thread or the charging system on the square....










lmao wheres all the updates


----------



## wahlers (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: Re: (pags16vgli)*

Did raf ever figure out what was up with the charging system on that thing? I dunno if it would help, but I have an extra motorola alternator from my bug he could try out instead of that generator he's got.


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Re: (wahlers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wahlers* »_Did raf ever figure out what was up with the charging system on that thing? I dunno if it would help, but I have an extra motorola alternator from my bug he could try out instead of that generator he's got. 

He never looked at it again after the fall cruise - hopefully he'll man up and do the alternator conversion we've been talking about... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Speaking of your bug, how's that project coming along?


----------



## wahlers (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Holden McNeil)*

I finally got all my stuff in the mail after a 3 month wait. Now I just have to recover from the holidays and get my arse in gear.
I got the motor out, cleaned, ready for a little tune up, gotta finish the wiring in the front, and get the body panels to line up a little better. Hopefully by then, dad will have his paint booth built.


----------



## pags16vgli (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Re: (wahlers)*

still no updates slacker


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Re: (pags16vgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pags16vgli* »_still no updates slacker









x2! This thread sucks... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_
x2! This thread sucks... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

x3!!!!


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: Re: (pags16vgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pags16vgli* »_still no updates slacker


----------



## 74fatbug (Mar 6, 2009)

shapoopie


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (superbeeter)*

Update: I cleaned the interior and arranged the above engine compartment today. I also plugged in my jumpbox so I can hopefully re-diagnose the electrical issues.


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

it's a start....


----------



## buglover67 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Air cooled n00b (RafCarre12)*

beautiful car!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pags16vgli (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_it's a start....









a slow one at that


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (pags16vgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pags16vgli* »_
a slow one at that









kinda like you.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

Started the square up for the first time this year... it took a little while until the gas lines were primed but once it started (with the jump box), it stayed on. Since it was so nice out, I took it out for a long drive and it drove great after I got reacquainted with where the clutch caught on.








The [G] light was dimly on when driving around which leads me to think that this is a loose ground strap after all... but that's something for tomorrow. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

You workin' on this pile over the weekend?


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_You workin' on this pile over the weekend?

yeah, wanna help? I have a bday party to go to at noon tomorrow and a game sunday morning. I'll be otherwise armed with your voltage meter.


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RafCarre12* »_
yeah, wanna help? I have a bday party to go to at noon tomorrow and a game sunday morning. I'll be otherwise armed with your voltage meter.

School tomorrow and wifey time Sunday plus the electronics box is with Mungo in PA... He's using it to rewire the motorcycle harness...


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

all day at school... dayum!


----------



## pags16vgli (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_
School tomorrow and wifey time Sunday plus the electronics box is with Mungo in PA... He's using it to rewire the motorcycle harness...









f the wife there only good for one thing call her a bitch she wont wanna hang out with u on sunday works for me


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (pags16vgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pags16vgli* »_
f the wife there only good for one thing call her a bitch she wont wanna hang out with u on sunday works for me


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote »_*Mungo:* something like that








*Nickie:* He means a sleeper stupid...
















Grammar time is a close second to this gem. LOL


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

Belated Earth Day bump... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

Ok fine.
So Volksfest in Campbelltown, PA this past Saturday so a few friends went out there. I took the square on the 350 mile round trip. It was funny as hell how the car went up the hills on Rt78 but all in all, it was a good ride.
The square was loaded with all kinds of tools, including a jack and other show stuff like a pop up tent and a cooler that made the rear fender gap even smaller than the typical 3/16" so the tires were rubbing like a mother due to the bouncy ride. 
I ended up ordering new shocks all around for it. In case any of you need some, the part number is Monroe 5752 from RockAuto.com. According to other reading on thesamba, they were made to fit a 54 transporter. I'll update once I install them and let you know how they ride.
You can see that I was tucking all but about an inch of the rear tire. oof!


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

At the Jack Daniels GTG in Fair Lawn, NJ. 








Nickie Pags photo


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

Cruising back from Volksfest 09, Campbelltown, PA








courtesy of renegadevw.com


_Modified by RafCarre12 at 3:55 PM 4-30-2009_


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

So on the last drive out to Volksfest (PA), I loaded up the square with a bunch of equipment which made the ride be noticeably bouncier so I decided to pick up some of those monroe 5752's some recommend on here. 









Since the metal sleeves needed to be reused, I took them to a friend of mine that has access to a press. This is the result... craptastic... the rubber was so old and hard that removal caused the metal to be torn up.









So I went to Home Depot and picked up 3/8" plumber piping. In this case, I bought a couple of 6" lengths and trimmed them down to fit with a pipe cutter. I'd suggest taking these somewhere to get cut for you due to the time involed.









Here are a couple of shots of the metal sleeves once they were pressed in (with a hammer on a wood block). I think it turned out pretty good and it is at the very least another option for you guys that have no access to a press.


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

FTW!!!


----------



## wahlers (Jan 13, 2006)

Next time you need a press, let me know...


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (wahlers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wahlers* »_Next time you need a press, let me know... 

I may be calling you from 7 to 10 business days. I have new shocks for the back on their way. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The Monroes are too short for the 8" wide tires.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

A little weeknight project








I was torn between straight up red and something more orange. I was happy to find this pimenta color at Sears hardware. You can see that it isn't quite red by comparing it to the red box on the lower left hand part of the shot. This was taken when they were still wet but you get the diea.


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)




----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

And one where the paint is dry. The camera fired the flash so you can see that its a satin color. And yes, I shined up the tires for the pic.








I think the reddish orange will look pretty good with the blue paint. At least I hope.


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

Looks fantastic!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wahlers (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif wheels look good. Gotta get crackin on mine! Oh well, maybe once the divorce is over!


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (wahlers)*









haha, it looks ridiculous, I LOVE IT!


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

Needs more stickers...


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

Perfect!


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

the sun visor spoiler really makes it


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (eudorrra)*


----------



## DasVolks (Oct 29, 2008)

Ok, so Im new in this thread... and to each his own... but that car was gorgeous, did you really paint on it? Why the orange wheels?


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (DasVolks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasVolks* »_Ok, so Im new in this thread... and to each his own... but that car was gorgeous, did you really paint on it? Why the orange wheels?

The numbers are photoshopped. The orange wheels are temporary.







I'm just having fun with it.


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

Hold on a minute there, Bo Duke. Where's the P-Wheels?
Love me some orange, though.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (SidVicious)*

They're just fine Peanut. They're in the basement. This is just me having a little fun with it til I get some new shocks (Tuesday).


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RafCarre12* »_They're just fine Peanut. They're in the basement. This is just me having a little fun with it til I get some new shocks (Tuesday).

ok, good


----------



## DasVolks (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

HAHA ok, rock on then. I was gonna say Ive seen this car before at Campbelltown, and was crusin next to you on the way home for a short bit, the car is sweet man. Havin fun is what its all about, and you got the right car for it. GL


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (DasVolks)*

Looked great in person Raf - I can't believe how low the rear is!


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_Looked great in person Raf - I can't believe how low the rear is!









haha, yeah, its way too low... i showed you the driveway scrapeage pics right?


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RafCarre12* »_
haha, yeah, its way too low... i showed you the driveway scrapeage pics right?

no..


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_
no..

















So maybe its a little too low... this exhaust was too expensive to go scraping the siht out of it


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

oh damn! That's no joke!! (time for airride)


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_oh damn! That's no joke!! (time for airride)

No, its time for proper length shocks that don't over compress the spring plates.


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

the orange/red looks good raf!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (mikebbugn)*

more pictures of rust and stripped bolt holes... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wahlers (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

does it hold a charge yet?


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (wahlers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wahlers* »_does it hold a charge yet?










Since a "jump pack" has found permanent residence under the rear bench I'd venture to say not yet...


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_Since a "jump pack" has found permanent residence under the rear bench I'd venture to say not yet...

lies... partly lies.


----------



## wahlers (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

Oops... I think I just blew my car budget for a while.































You guys goin to the cult classic? 


_Modified by wahlers at 8:48 PM 6-5-2009_


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (wahlers)*

nah - we're slackin'


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: Air cooled n00b (RafCarre12)*

just got done with the tune up... ends up that i timed it by ear instead of the timing light.... when i timed it with the light, it backfired in third gear at low rpms so i rotated the distributor a touch so that idle was faster and no more backfiring. Also went through the procedure of testing the generator and it *officially* needs to be replaced since it was only pushing about 5 volts at rpm. ha ha... not happening for a while. I should have really swapped out the plugs and wires but I ran out of time after the elongated test drive.








I'll play with the carbs in the morning.


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Air cooled n00b (RafCarre12)*

Horray for proper maintenance and diagnostics!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: Air cooled n00b (Holden McNeil)*

First hybrid T3 Square in NJ. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Air cooled n00b (RafCarre12)*

Any updates?


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: Air cooled n00b (Holden McNeil)*

Getting a new-to-me generator from one of the guys on thesamba which should square away the charging issue. otherwise, nothin new until the funds start flowing in the right direction.


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Air cooled n00b (RafCarre12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RafCarre12* »_Getting a new-to-me generator from one of the guys on thesamba which should square away the charging issue. otherwise, nothin new until the funds start flowing in the right direction.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

Whats the specific name of that front visor? Looking for one for my type 3 as well


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (michgo2003)*

great build man..just spent my entire morning reading this and getting paid








lets see some updates on that deck


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (michgo2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *michgo2003* »_Whats the specific name of that front visor? Looking for one for my type 3 as well

Its an Australian visor. A guy named Vic sells them. You can Google "type 3 visor" or something to that effect to find him.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (crippled4life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crippled4life* »_great build man..just spent my entire morning reading this and getting paid








lets see some updates on that deck









LOL, here you go...


----------



## sgtpeppper11 (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

there was a square at waterama yesterday. thought of you.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (sgtpeppper11)*

Yikes, its been close to a month since I've looked on here. The square has been sitting in waiting for funds for a new-to-it generator and an 019. Luckily, both are on the way to the house and will be installed ASAP. Once those are installed, it will be ready to make night time appearances.


----------



## silverGTI182 (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## wahlers (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (silverGTI182)*

So the newer generator is in? Its about time! You going to the show-n-shine in bound brook this weekend?


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (wahlers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wahlers* »_So the newer generator is in? Its about time! You going to the show-n-shine in bound brook this weekend? 


Yes, its in. I'm charging the jump box overnight in order to start the car. I also got a 019 distributor in the mail a few mnutes ago so that will be installed tomorrow too. I didn't realize the Show N Shine was this weekend... I have baseball but hmm. I'd love to go.


----------



## wahlers (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

Sunday, sunday, sunday!
I'm gonna try to do the trifecta. I've got a tractor show on friday, wf on saturday, and show n shine sunday...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (wahlers)*

*Adjusting timing on an air cooled engine.*
First off, the specs:
Stock 1600DP engine
Non-stock transmission with higher third and fourth gears
The carbs are dual FRD 34 B baby Dels
Distributor is a newly acquired 019 that is ready to go; courtesy of Glenn on thesamba.com. 
This adjustment is done after the valves are gaped to .006 for this particular engine. Some older valves are spec'd to be gaped at .004 but I won't get into that.
Okay, adjusting timing. Tools recommended (notice I didnt say needed)
Flat head screwdriver
Large adjustable wrench
10mm open wrench
Timing gun/light
*Step 1:* Using the flat head screwdriver, remove the clips that hold the cap onto the distributor. Use the large wrench to spin the engine so it is at Top Dead Center (TDC). Be sure that the rotor is pointing to the #1 cylinder position on the cap. In Type3s this is the leftmost mark of the 4. You are doing this so you are familiar with this mark. Now put it back together again.
*Step 2:* Loosen the bolt that keeps the distributor from spinning. In type3s it can be found in between the distributor and the fan housing. You aren't totally loosening it; you just want to be able to spin the thing slightly.
*Step 3:* Clip the timing gun's charge clip on the #1 cylinder wire and the power and ground clips on the appropriate posts so the gun has power.
*Step 4:* Start and warm up the car for a couple of minutes to make sure that its idle is as steady as you can get it.
*Step 5:* Using the rpm mode in your timing gun, practice revving the engine to 3500rpm. Once you've gotten a feel for it, change the gun to timing mode and set the advance at 30* (this combination happens to be the setting for the 019 distributor.)
*Step 6:* Hold the car at 3500 with your left hand while pointing the gun at the wheel. If you are lucky, you will see the TDC mark. If not, put the gun down and spin the distributor. The car should not be backfiring or sound bad when you are doing this. Intermittently check the timing with the gun.
*Step 7:* Once you see the TDC mark, disconnect the gun and tighten the 10mm nut in order to tighten down the distributor.
*Step 8:* Test drive your finely tuned aircooled vw.








By the way, you may need to tweak things a tiny bit when you get back so don't put your tools away quite yet.


_Modified by RafCarre12 at 3:17 PM 7-16-2009_


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

Aircooled Edumucation by Raf... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

And this post is more the feedback on the 019 distributor. 
HO-LY HELL!!!
The difference between this distributor/setup when compared to the old 009 can truthfully be compared to driving a chipped turbo car vs. a stock turbo car. It honestly drives like a completely different animal! This configuration really makes use of the little horsepower the car comes with to make it a really fun car to drive. Oh and it sounds a heck of a lot meaner too!
I am extremely impressed and would recommend this configuration to anyone.


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

oh hi!


----------



## wahlers (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

Any word on the car? Did they figure out the brake situation?


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (wahlers)*

Yeah, it won't be ready til next week sometime. The brakes were a mess so its getting new lines and pads in back as soon as they get them in. The fronts are done. I also found that it needed a new front passenger control arm which makes sense, since there was a bit of clunking there lately... so we'll see.


----------



## wahlers (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

$$$$$$








Its in good hands. they do great work.


----------



## Lanceevox (Mar 21, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *RafCarre12* »_And this post is more the feedback on the 019 distributor. 
HO-LY HELL!!!
The difference between this distributor/setup when compared to the old 009 can truthfully be compared to driving a chipped turbo car vs. a stock turbo car. It honestly drives like a completely different animal! This configuration really makes use of the little horsepower the car comes with to make it a really fun car to drive. Oh and it sounds a heck of a lot meaner too!
I am extremely impressed and would recommend this configuration to anyone.


Can this be said for the sp 1600cc vw bug engine? I have a 1970 bug /w a 009 and have been contemplating buying a differnt dizzy with vacuum advance


----------



## DasVolks (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Lanceevox)*

Totally man...
Ive been saying this, and its not new science so I cant lay claim to the credit lol.
Check out Glenn's rebuild... Eddie on TS also does a great job at restoring these things. Theyre run hot, and tuned before you ever get it into the car. I run a 019 and it IS night and day.
http://www.glenn-ring.com/010/


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DasVolks)*

So when is the hackjob VW shop going to finish working on this thing??


----------



## DasVolks (Oct 29, 2008)

Its out of the body work, all the GTV trim is hung, and decals are on. Its off at Tijuana Kustoms in Westbury getn a fresh interior.


----------



## grantndub (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

I really like this thread. Very clean square you got there. You got me thinking about different wheels for mine. Did you ever get a generator for the charging system? I have one you can have for very cheap, I don't need it and I would like to help with your square. pm me if you want more details. Keep up the good work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (DasVolks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DasVolks* »_Its out of the body work, all the GTV trim is hung, and decals are on. Its off at Tijuana Kustoms in Westbury getn a fresh interior.

I saw this dude outside his house the other day...


----------



## DasVolks (Oct 29, 2008)

^
Not cool... LOL
My car will come out with ghost flames, a clothes drier, a 50 inch drop down lcd and pontoons under it.


----------



## wahlers (Jan 13, 2006)

is the square home yet?


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (wahlers)*

Yup, picked it up Monday night. Its running pretty good.


----------



## silverGTI182 (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

bump


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (silverGTI182)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverGTI182* »_bump









I hate you. 
Errr, update... um...
the car is back in the garage. its running pretty good but I think I'm going to mess with timing a bit. the damn idle feels way too high... but its running good. I picked up a pair of wheels for it down at H2O. They're the same 7 slots; except that these are 6" wide. The plan is to store the 8" pair, use the 7" pair in rear (with the tires currently on the 8" wheels) and run the 6" pair in front (with the tires on the 7" set). This won't be happening for a little while since the new pair will need to be polished. I think it will end up looking pretty good... and no more rubbing!
So imagine the fronts looking like this tucked slightly more. Narrowed beam status without the narrowed beam.


----------



## blakiexcharles (Jul 2, 2008)

ive been on facebook too long.... i was looking for a like button...


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (blakiexcharles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blakiexcharles* »_ive been on facebook too long.... i was looking for a like button...









i like this too


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (eudorrra)*

Fall Show-n-Go; 2nd place in Class 10 - T3 & T4. Wooo


----------



## wahlers (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

2nd place and you were the only car in your class?!








Just kidding! That fastback that got 1st would have been tough to beat. That thing was CLEAN.
Nice job Raf. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (wahlers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wahlers* »_2nd place and you were the only car in your class?!








Just kidding! That fastback that got 1st would have been tough to beat. That thing was CLEAN.
Nice job Raf. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I coulda beat your beetle.







That fastback looked brand spanking new... I wonder if Henry took a pic of it...


----------



## wahlers (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

The square has beat my beetle already... yours starts, runs, drives, stops... you get the idea! 
I've got you beat in quantity... you got me beat in quality.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (wahlers)*

The square got a companion a couple of days ago...


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

are those staggered? noice


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (eudorrra)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eudorrra* »_are those staggered? noice

Lil bit.


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*


----------



## wahlers (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (eudorrra)*

Sweet... But you gotta oil that chain!


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (wahlers)*


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

That looks fantastic Raf!!


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_That looks fantastic Raf!!









Wait til you ride it.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

passed a 944 in the square?!?!


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (eudorrra)*

smoked that sucka!


----------



## silverGTI182 (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

who's that hottie in the passenger seat? Single?


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (silverGTI182 is the gaey)*

Lazy Saturday morning so I decided to clean up on of the fenders on the square to see how it would shine up... admittedly, I've yet to *really* give it a proper cleaning... maybe I should do it more considering that I spent about five minutes on this.


----------



## eudorrra (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I need to sell you some of that quick detailer stuff my dad is peddling. it's goooood ish for oldy cars


----------



## wahlers (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (eudorrra)*

wow, that thing shines up nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Mine goes back in the garage for the rest of the work on Monday.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (wahlers)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wahlers* »_wow, that thing shines up nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Mine goes back in the garage for the rest of the work on Monday.









Are you going to make me make fun of you until that thing is on the road?


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

more updates!! Bike? Rack? Mods? Does it still run?


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_more updates!! Bike? Rack? Mods? Does it still run?

Uh, bike is still shinny, the rack will be ordered when paypal funds are transfered and we just modded the Edge into a CC. Hows that?


----------



## wahlers (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RafCarre12* »_
Are you going to make me make fun of you until that thing is on the road?

I hope you have lots of ammo, cause its gonna be a while... I got the gas tank out last night to do some cleaning, found out I need to do some more work under there than I thought. Then my friend from the body shop stopped by. By the time we called it a night, I had the car chained to the floor of the shop and the jack under the driver side a-pillar to take a "little tweak" out of the body.








I know, if I was only talking about doing that to an '87 trans am, you could call me a *******.


----------



## wahlers (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (wahlers)*

New bulkhead, pans, firewall supports, rear pan supports... Oh $hit, I'm gonna have to start my official build thread. This fuggin bug just got real expensive.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (wahlers)*

about time!


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)




----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

The lack of updates in this thread saddens me...


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

It got StaBil (or however its spelled) in the tank yesterday so its going to sit for a couple of months. Timmy called yesterday about mayhaps having some Fuchs available so we'll see what happens there... the paypal acct is fully funded for the pedro rack...


----------



## wahlers (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (wahlers)*

I looked in the garage as I was taking out a few cans to get recycled. The square is still in there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*











_Modified by RafCarre12 at 10:30 PM 4-20-2010_


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (RafCarre12)*


----------



## borb (Aug 29, 2009)

ill be looking for this around town


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (borb)*









the wheels are back from the polisher. I am really happy with how they turned out. The new setup will be 16x6 in front and 16x7


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

This is the semi-official look for this season. Gone are the eyelids and visor. They've been replaced with a Pedro rack and soon to be attachment for the Schwinn. The 8" rears have been replaced with the 7" fronts and 6" wides have been added to the front. 8)


----------



## wahlers (Jan 13, 2006)

Not that I didn't like it before, but I like this look much more.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

I dig the final results of how its sitting. Hopefully, it won't rub as much as it used to. 


















So then I got all fancy like with the pictures...









And one of my favorite things on the car...


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)




----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

Figured out a way to take the Schwinn with me


----------



## mikebbugn (Sep 19, 2006)

car looks great raf:thumbup:


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

Check out the pic Frank took Mike Mike.


----------



## teufeltito (Nov 1, 2009)

thats a very nice car you have there, bubba.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

Thanks Tito. 

I'll be heading down to CJVWS's BBQ down in Bound Brook this weekend. I hope the hot ass weather breaks.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)




----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

New fart mufflers!


----------



## uberaudi_91 (Apr 5, 2007)

looks good, did you put them on yourself? was it hard?


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

Thanks, yes I did. The seats are out of the same, but older car so they have the same seat rails. :beer:


----------



## wahlers (Jan 13, 2006)

Car looks great. you going to the gathering on sunday? I'm actually going to make it this year. :thumbup:


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

I'll definitely be there. 

When you say "make it", what exactly does that mean?


----------



## wahlers (Jan 13, 2006)

i will be present... I may even have something to display... If I can find a towbar. 
I'll have to show you the latest project. its topless! :what:


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

make a tow bar! 

if anything, I can stop over at the house after the show. hehe.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

Cruising around 2010 Fall Show N Go


----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

fn lovely car man 

well done.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

I thought about driving it today... then I didn't for some reason.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

drove it over the weekend. it took a few tries to get it started but it ran awesome!

oh and i picked this up for the cruises...









I think you should get one too!


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

dude that's a bad a$$ piece right there...probably look sick retro in there:thumbup:


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

haha, thats the idea. 

According to this ad from CB magazine, its from June of '75

http://www.cbtricks.com/radios/regency/cr_185/ad/graphics/cb_mag_june_1975_pg29.png


----------



## buggyman (Aug 24, 2004)

Dayo Raffe ,
Pick up an SWR meter:
http://www.google.com/#hl=en&sugexp...=&aql=&oq=swr+&pbx=1&fp=1479d16afb7c5e23&bs=1 
& a linear:
http://www.chircoestore.com/catalog/smf/index.php?topic=3861.msg25093#msg25093 
:beer:


----------



## shaunl (Apr 11, 2005)

ah cb radio... I used to have one, talked all over the world on one with sideband (ssb). Get yourself a big K40 antenna and you'll be good for at least 100 miles from a hill top.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

It was such a nice day today that I considered taking the square out. Too much salt on the roads still... a few more weeks...


----------



## wahlers (Jan 13, 2006)

That CB is pretty sweet. Billy's having a CB radio swap meet kind of deal at the Chimney Rock on March 12th (I think) i have a flyer at home. text me if you want the info. :thumbup:

Oh, and the floors are in, the wheels are going back on this weekend. hopefully :thumbup:


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

wahlers said:


> That CB is pretty sweet. Billy's having a CB radio swap meet kind of deal at the Chimney Rock on March 12th (I think) i have a flyer at home. text me if you want the info. :thumbup:
> 
> Oh, and the floors are in, the wheels are going back on this weekend. hopefully :thumbup:


PM me your number. I don't have it for some reason.


----------



## DUBZnHONDA (Jan 7, 2011)

so badass cant wait for spring!!!


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

Same here!


----------



## goosler (Feb 11, 2002)

shaunl said:


> ah cb radio... I used to have one, talked all over the world on one with sideband (ssb). Get yourself a big K40 antenna and you'll be good for at least 100 miles from a hill top.


100 miles? you sniffing glue? :laugh:


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

goosler said:


> 100 miles? you sniffing glue? :laugh:


Maybe on a really big hill? Ignore Shaun, he's been inhaling way too much welding smoke.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

Dubs on Defrost tomorrow!


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

RafCarre12 said:


> Dubs on Defrost tomorrow!






























It got best vendor display car and best aircooled. lol

The show was an impressive 1100+ cars show up but my favorite part was realizing that I'd really like to freshen up the engine.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

Whoring out a nice snapper of the race car. Taken on the cruise out to Volksfest.


----------



## pkelly944 (Sep 16, 2010)

RafCarre12 said:


> It got best vendor display car and best aircooled. lol


congrats!! car looks great :thumbup:


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

pkelly944 said:


> congrats!! car looks great :thumbup:


x2


----------



## wahlers (Jan 13, 2006)

how was volksfest? I spent the weekend on my mower.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

wahlers said:


> how was volksfest? I spent the weekend on my mower.


It was ****ing awesome.

And thanks for the compliments.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

Got to a gtg a little early so I took a few pics...


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

Awesome job man!


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

Thanks!


----------



## Dmac200769 (May 10, 2009)

What a superb Type 3 , well done on the build , she is looking awesome!


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)




----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

with all the rain we've been having, the car hasn't seen the outside of the garage in a couple of weeks... so much for spring!


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

I'll be logging quite a few miles on the square this weekend.  

Dripfest in PA on Saturday 
Eurothon in NY on Sunday


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

Logged a little over 335 hilly highway miles this weekend. 

It's now resting back in the garage.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

All cleaned up for Litchfield tomorrow!!!


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Man!, I love that f'n car.


----------



## pkelly944 (Sep 16, 2010)

looking great! :thumbup::thumbup:.. can't wait to drive mine


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

were you there?....I didn;t get a chance to troll and see if you were kickin around...talked to hundreds of people were you one of em?
Tim


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

Indeed I was!


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

ahhh ^^^^ she made it.You get to drive her after ya got it all back together Tim or ya just trailer her down?


----------



## JDII (Apr 1, 2011)

^^^ Tim that thing looks great. I like the clean look w/out the wing and the air filter on top of that like the Unlimited street guys.

Raf your square is gorgeous man!


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

Tim's car looked amazing!

I think I'll hang out with the 'modified' class next year instead of the T3/T4 people.

I don't want to deal with the purists.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

that class is weird dude for sure...ghia crowd ain't much different...my buddy's ghia vert got mixed reviews as they all are purist...funny got first last year and second this year to the same car!!

i had to trialer it as we live 3hrs away...not to mention i finished it literally sat morning...didn't even know if it was going to go into gear or even run!!!

the push rod tubes leak as I'm a dumb a-- and painted them instead of leaving them alone..they are the spring loaded Jay Cee's and need to stretch with the motor but an easy fix.

noticed you were next to the "trophy hero"....he gets cranky when "mild customs" park next to him.


----------



## 4supreme2gambino0 (Mar 26, 2009)

Raf, she really looks great, you have done an awesome job!!! Cheers to you man, I just keep staring at the pics!! :beer::beer:


Schell, simply put......AMAZING, one of my favorite beetles of all time, so gorgeous. I think its impossible to take a "bad" photo of something this perfect. PERFECTION I tell you! :laugh::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

^^^thanks alot dood...so good to hear these days!:beer:


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 2, 2011)

Dr. Porsche would chit if he ever saw Tims turbo..


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

most people chit their pants when they see this setup


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)

-hi jack-

Raf were you promoting a show that day?...wasn't sure who you were...there was a dude rocking some paperwork...maybe he was the gu with the dumped thing....


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

Nope. Wasn't me. I was the one eating waffle fries all day.


----------



## Schell R32 (May 31, 2007)




----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

Went to Cult Classic in Coopersburg, PA today.

200 total miles. A scooch less half a tank of gas left in the tank.


----------



## RafCarre12 (May 7, 2003)

The new owner just picked up the car. 

I admit that I'll miss it some but it is time for someone else to enjoy it. 

Onto the next project!


----------



## bansheelos (Nov 29, 2004)

I will begin my studies!


----------



## HHBizzle (Apr 17, 2006)

awesomeness nice 71 

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## basti-FSI (May 26, 2006)

may i feature your car on my site below?


----------

